# Welche Protokolle ünterstützt JavaFX?



## algorismi (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir vielleicht einer sagen, welche Protokolle JavaFX unterstützt?
Z.B. HTTP-Protokoll, RTSP-Protokoll etc.


Gruß
Algorismi


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2009)

Google kennst du?

HTTP sollte auf jeden Fall gehen. RSTP .. Ja, da hab ich selbst nach rund 10sek googlen eine Antwort gefunden. Solltest du auch mal probieren ;-)

- Alex


----------



## ARadauer (12. Nov 2009)

kann man in JavaFx nicht einfach Java Klassen aus der API verwenden, also untersützt JavaFx nicht alles was java unterstützt?
(solange man am Desktop bleibt)


----------



## tuxedo (12. Nov 2009)

Ob "alles" weiß ich nicht. Aber ich würd mal sagen "weitestgehend" ...

- Alex


----------



## QuickAndDirty (16. Nov 2009)

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist Javafx ein Interpreter der in Java geschrieben wurde (also ein JAR File). Und das Dingen kann alles was die JavaFX Libs nicht enthalten aus den Javalibs verwenden...sieht halt im Falle von Swing nur eben schieße aus.


----------



## algorismi (16. Nov 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich nur wissen, ob es eine Liste gibt auf der alle unterstützen Protokolle aufgelistet sind.
Denn per google habe ich nichts gefunden.

Also wenn jemand weiß oder schonmal so eine Liste gefunden hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen :toll:


----------

